# excision of open wound cpt code



## carol52 (Feb 7, 2011)

I am looking for excison of open wound cpt code for  " I excised wound 7 cm down to muscle layer". forearm. 
Thank Carol


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 8, 2011)

*Need the op*

*For an accurate response to this and other surgical questions, please post the operative note.*

From the limited information you provide I think you may be looking at wound debridement codes. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

